# Setting up a 40 gallon! EXCITED!



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

You might remember me, and how I've been posting about cycling a 10 gallon. Well, after a month, the cycling is almost done, and the other day I discovered a 40 gallon rectangular tank in one of my storage sheds that I'd forgotten I had! I measured my computer desk, and I will just barely have room to set my 10 gallon sideways, and the 40 gallon along the wall. With only an inch to spare! I'll actually put the tanks in place tomorrow to see if it will work.

OK, this is what I'm planning, and I'd love it if you would give me your input on anything you disagree with. I'm on a budget, so it won't be a fancy tank (at least not right away). I already have a Marineland Penguin Bio-Wheel in my 10 gallon and love it, so I'm going to get an Emperor 280 Power Filter for the 40 gallon. They are on sale on Amazon. Also, I'm planning on a Via Aqua Quartz 200 wt. heater, also on sale on Amazon. Free shipping! (I have the 50 wt. in my 10 gallon and it does a great job after a little initial adjustment). 

My biggest concern is getting a cover, hood and lights. I know that will be one of the biggest expenses. Suggestions on where to get this stuff, and exactly WHAT to get would be appreciated. I know fluorescent lights are the best way to go (and the cheapest), and I plan on having low light plants, so no need for super wattage. In other words, as reasonable as I can find.

As for plants, I plan to get more Hornwort as the fish seem to love exploring through it. Also, another 2 Java ferns and a couple of Anubia nanos (if I can find them at a reasonable price) and maybe another 2-3 marimo balls. A couple of sideways turned terra cotta pots as "caves." The substrate will be Eco-Complete black. I'll have to get another bag, as the one I have ordered won't be enough. How much substrate do you guys use? About 2 inches?

As for the fish, I plan on getting a female betta and another male. I plan to divide the 40 gallon for the bettas. The one I have now will stay in the 10 gallon. I also want to get a Pit Bull Pleco, or Bristlenose if I can't find a Pit Bull, 4 Kuhlis, maybe a couple more ghost shrimp (I have one in the 10 gallon) and maybe more red cherry shrimp and 2 more corys, as my two albinos seem a little stressed out (zipping up and down the sides of the tank) and I think maybe just two aren't enough. Not sure who will go where, but that is what I want to start with. Oh, and I have two Mystery snails too. One will stay in the 10 gallon and the other somewhere in the 40. Any other suggestions would be great. I like fish that aren't flighty and nervous. And no real small ones, like Neons. 

Before I set it up, if you have any suggestions for making things easier, or low cost ways of making it look good I'm open to them!


----------



## TheBigFish (Mar 5, 2012)

seaecho said:


> You might remember me, and how I've been posting about cycling a 10 gallon. Well, after a month, the cycling is almost done, and the other day I discovered a 40 gallon rectangular tank in one of my storage sheds that I'd forgotten I had! I measured my computer desk, and I will just barely have room to set my 10 gallon sideways, and the 40 gallon along the wall. With only an inch to spare! I'll actually put the tanks in place tomorrow to see if it will work.
> 
> OK, this is what I'm planning, and I'd love it if you would give me your input on anything you disagree with. I'm on a budget, so it won't be a fancy tank (at least not right away). I already have a Marineland Penguin Bio-Wheel in my 10 gallon and love it, so I'm going to get an Emperor 280 Power Filter for the 40 gallon. They are on sale on Amazon. Also, I'm planning on a Via Aqua Quartz 200 wt. heater, also on sale on Amazon. Free shipping! (I have the 50 wt. in my 10 gallon and it does a great job after a little initial adjustment).
> 
> ...



Petco sells cool hoods. But do they fit a 40? Im not too sure. you might want to get Tetra SafeStart or Cycle to help you along. You have a 40 gallon tho, so you can put whatever you want! *welcome w-smiles


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

check drs foster and smith for a hood. Petco or petsmart probably have something you could use as well. 

Generally 1 watt per gallon is a good starting point and you want something in the range of 5000 - 10000k.

I also always advise against putting betta fish in with other fish as they tend to be aggressive, but they can go in a community tank depending on the personality of the betta. The bettas may try to eat your shrimp though, and probably succeed.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah my betta always kill my shrimp and I would never put a female and male together even in a big ol' tank like that! I love anacharis it is one of my most favorite plants and it can be divided to expand like the hornwort. I also like rotala rotundifolia. But it needs higher lighting. I've heard that pitbull plecos can be super aggressive and territorial. Hm... as for fish, well I love guppies and variatus platys.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, bad news.  Got the 40 gallon filled with water to make sure it didn't leak, and five hours later, emptied it, cleaned it up and brought it indoors. My measuring was off somehow, as it hung about 4-5" over the edge of my desk! And even then, my computer monitor was SQUISHED between the two tanks. It was just not gonna work. So, really bummed, we retired it back to the shed.

But then I checked online to see if there was any chance Petsmart still had the Marineland 20 gallon kit I'd seen a couple of months ago, and it is! Hubby said we could swing it. Its $100, with filter (bio-wheel which I'm familiar with and like), heater (not sure what kind) and 42 white and 3 blue LED lights. I double and triple checked the measurements, and it should fit great without crowding (And I WON'T have to turn my 10gallon sideways. That didn't work out so well because I couldn't see the opposite side of the tank very well. I'd really prefer a 20 Long or a 29 gallon, but neither one will fit, so I'll have to go for the 20, and fewer fish. So I'll make another post on that.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Getting a 20 gallon instead of the 40. Oh well. . .*

I just posted earlier today about being excited about setting up my 40 gallon. Well, it didn't work. After checking it for leaks and cleaning it out, we brought it in. It hung over the side of my desk by about 4-5." And my computer monitor was SQUISHED to the max. It would have been very uncomfortable because of the crowding even if it DIDN'T hang over the side. On top of that, I had to turn my 10 gallon sideways, and that just didn't work. I couldn't see the opposite side of it, and barely would have been able to watch the fish. So its for the best.

I immediately looked online to see if there was any chance Petsmart was still having their sale on 20 gallon Marineland kits for $100. YES! Hubby and I had seen those just after we'd gotten ripped off on the 10 gallon and were just sick about it. Looks like I'm going to get it afterall! I think hubby caught the fish bug! It'll fit (I made absolutely sure the measurements were right) with no squishing, and my 10 gallon won't have to be turned sideways either! A 20 Long or a 29 gallon would have been ideal, but they just would not fit, not to mention being more expensive. 

On my other thread, someone mentioned Pit Bull Plecos being aggressive. I was surprised, as I thought they were pretty mild from what I've read. And people seemed to love them. I am definitely putting the female betta I've been eyeing at Petsmart in there (if she's still available) along with some Kuhli loaches and maybe a couple ghost shrimp. The one I have in the 10 gallon is doing great and the male betta doesn't bother him. If the female eats them, well, then so be it. I don't care for very small fish (like tetras) so any more ideas on what else I can stock in there besides two or three cories? The only other thing in there would be a Mystery snail, so far. I was going to divide the 40 gallon and be able to have two bettas, but I don't want to divide a 20 gallon. I want the fish to have more room. So any more fish suggestions? I like milder, slower moving fish, not flighty, skittish ones. I may just end up dividing it so I can have another male betta, the more I think about it. One thing I know for sure is that I'm going to have a female betta.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Getting a 20 gallon instead of the 40. Oh well. . .*

ever consider a sorority of bettas? that would be 4-6 females all together in one tank, I dont know alot about them but I think they work out better if all the girls come from one spawn, but dont quote me, check into it if interested. Tell your husband we all said welcome to the hobby lol.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Getting a 20 gallon instead of the 40. Oh well. . .*

This lady is on our forum "majerah1" she is like the betta expert here, ask her or check out some of her threads


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

If pitbull plecos are the same as rubberlip plecos, they're not aggressive. Mine are so passive and just grave on algae and driftwood all day. Very cool looking fish. I'd reccomend them, and even with shrimp I doubt they'd attack.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

If I can find a Pit Bull Pleco, I'll get it then! Problem is, Petsmart, Petco and the LFS here don't carry anything but the plecos that get HUGE. I saw one today that I could not believe. I knew they got big, but this one was easily 3 ft. long and WIDE. He must have been 8-9 inches wide, and I'm not exaggerating. The guy who worked there showed him to me when I commented on how big some of the others were. I was in awe!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry your 40 didnt work out but you can always keep an eye out for a stand while stocking your 20!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Summer, I don't have ROOM for a stand! Honestly, every inch of space in this house is taken up by furniture. I have a lot of houseplants too (over 150) so you can imagine how many plant stands I have. So it really limits my available space to almost nil.

And yes, Congar, from what I've read online, a Rubberlip is the same as a Pit Bull Pleco. I'd love to have a Pleco. They sound just as fascinating to me as the Kuhli Loaches.

Hanky, I did, in fact, consider a sorority. But after researching it for a while, I found that at least half of sources of info I found stated that there was a good chance it wouldn't work. And I certainly don't want to end up with any injured bettas. And I only have one 7 gallon extra tank anyway if they were to fight. The idea really is intriguing to me, but the risk is just more than I want to take. So I think it'll be a couple of ghost shrimp and a pleco. With the Kuhli Loaches I now have, I think the tank will be decently stocked.


----------

